# UDP - Zu großes Paket senden



## xxtompsonxx (11. Jun 2014)

Hallo Leute.

Habe eine Frage zu UDP-Kommunikation: 
Nun ist es ja bei diesem Protokoll so, dass die DatagramPakets eine gewisse maximale Größe haben (von ca. 65000 Bytes + Header). 

Mit der send Methode sendet man solche Pakets. 

Ich frage mich nun aber, wie man ein Paket sendet, was größer ist als diese Maximalgröße.

Wie macht man das, wenn man z.b. einen String senden mag?

Zuerst in ein byte-Array umwandeln und dann?

Danke für eure antworten


----------



## Kevin94 (11. Jun 2014)

Wenn man vor dem Problem steht verwendet man TCP.

Die andere Alternative wäre, den String auf mehrer Packete aufzuteilen. Das bedeutet, dass du die Pakete nummerieren müsstest, ihnen damit irgendeinen zusätzlichen eigenen Header geben müsstest und somit nichts anders machst als TCP auf ineffiziente Weise nachzuprogrammieren.


----------

